# Which documents need attesting?



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys, wondered if you can help with suggestions on attesting certificates.

At the moment I have no firm job offer but a couple of really promising discussions in the pipeline as well as my fiancé already securing herself a full time teaching post starting in mid-August.

Think it's really important for me now to get my degree certificate 'attested' for any visa application process I may need to complete and to inform prospective employers that I have began the process but are there any other documents I should get attested at the same time. I assume this way I then have everything in place should I need to move quickly???


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys, wondered if you can help with suggestions on attesting certificates.

At the moment I have no firm job offer but a couple of really promising discussions in the pipeline as well as my fiancé already securing herself a full time teaching post starting in mid-August.

Think it's really important for me now to get my degree certificate 'attested' for any visa application process I may need to complete and to inform prospective employers that I have began the process but are there any other documents I should get attested at the same time. I assume this way I then have everything in place should I need to move quickly???[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Your degrees/certs and academic transcripts need to be attested. If u havnt secured a job yet I would get a written reference attested also. Get a police check done also.


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Cos_mo, thanks for the information, by a police reference do you mean a CRB check? How about a driving licence or passport? I have three really great references via LinkedIn, so I should get them all on one sheet at also get th attested?


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Harms100 said:


> Hi Cos_mo, thanks for the information, by a police reference do you mean a CRB check? How about a driving licence or passport? I have three really great references via LinkedIn, so I should get them all on one sheet at also get th attested?


A police check...the equivalent of Garda clearance in Ireland...to show you have no convictions etc.

With regard to ref...I'm starting job in Dubai in aug and its one of the documents I have to get attested...sch stipulated that it's from a sch where I have worked in for more than two yrs. More references required if u havnt worked in a sch for more than 2 yrs. 

You will need to provide copy of passport.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok that helps thanks, your copy of the passport - was that attested too?

So to confirm for sure get my degree certificate, CRB and reference....and maybe copy of my passport?

I am just trying to be as pro-active as possible and get as much sorted as possible myself to make me 'employable'' if you see what I mean? 

Congrats on securing a teaching job out there by the way!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You don't need to attest passport or driving licence.


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi wandabug - thanks for that, pretty safe to say my degree certificate and my CRB are decimated then! Anything else you are aware of?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

only your marriage certificate, if you get married.


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Great thanks very much!


----------

